# National Train Day May 10th



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The first National Train Day is coming up Saturday, May 10th. There are major events scheduled in New York, Washington, Chicago and LA, as well as events across the country (http://www.nationaltrainday.com/events-information). 

The Washington, Virginia and Maryland Garden Railway Society (www.wvmgrs.org) will be part of the festivities with a display in the Starlight Lounge of Washington's Union Station. 

Get your choo choo on! 










-Brian


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

On mother's day! I don't think mom's would want to go to a train show.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Ill be at a Rail BQ on the banks of the Susquehanna River railfanning a 4 track main!! How fitting!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems like a poor substitute for what used to be National Transportration Week back in the last century.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 05/04/2008 5:05 AM
On mother's day! I don't think mom's would want to go to a train show.




Mother's Day is always on Sunday. Sunday the 11th this year but I'm sure your mom won't mind her gift a day early. 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ohioriverrailway on 05/04/2008 8:12 AM 
Seems like a poor substitute for what used to be National Transportration Week back in the last century.


I think May 10th, the anniversary of completion of the transcontinental railroad (the driving of the golden spike), is a perfect day to celebrate trains. Why do we need to be lumped in with boats, planes, cars and trucks??? 

Any more negative comments? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" 

-Brian


----------



## Phil Benedict (Jan 2, 2008)

Any more negative comments? " 


In Eeore's (of Whinnie the Pooh fame)best form....."They'll probably just fall off the track anyway." 



Phil.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

It's MB's birthday, so I think most Amtrak train things will be out! (If I took her to a thinly disguised BBQ that is really just dudes hanging out by the railroad tracks, you would never hear from me again...) There was an announcement on the radio today about NTD, and the events scheduled at Washington Union Station (announcement of a free concert, to be exact), so there is other tie ins to this besides strictly trains. Pretty cool and timely! 

Mark


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

See mark i can get away with the whole thinly diguised BBQ thing...and mines a railfan


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Our local garden railroad club, the Big Lick Big Train Operators, will be running trains on the station platform behind the O. Winston Link Museum on Saturday, May 10th from 10:00am to 4:00pm. The museum is housed in the former N&W passenger station in Roanoke, VA. The annual event is known as "Celebration at the Station." There are model trains, ride-on trains, railroad memorabelia, hobby store stuff, and various food concessions featured at the event. Just on the other side of the fence, real trains can be seen entering and leaving Shaffers Crossing all day long. 

I will try to post photos after the event. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The train garden at the Botanic opens Saturday. Seems to me a fitting celebration.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

bump!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

As promised,here are the photos from the Big Lick Big Train Operators' participation at today's Celebration at the Station event at the O. Winston Link Museum, Roanoke, VA. 
The corner of the layout closest to the power supply. President John Singleton's DCC and sound-equipped Shay and Heisler were very entertaining for "kids" of all ages. 








An attempt at putting humor into the standard "Please do not touch" sign. The middle head of the dragon has a Z scale low-sided goods wagon clamped in its jaws. 








Small shrubs and evergreens loaned by the local Greenbriar Nursery gave the layout the feel of a garden railroad. 








The opposite corner of the layout was next to Carl Weaver's live steam display. 








This Norfolk Southern train is leaving Shaffers Crossing. It was one of many NS trains seen during the event. 








Carl Weaver keeps museum goers mesmerized with the performance of his K27 on the rollers. 








Hope everyone else had a fine day as well. 
Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

NTD at Washington's Union Station was packed with train fans most of the day. Everyone was quite pleased with the turnout. We were so busy I had little chance to see the other displays and events. 

Some pix of the WVMGRS display - 

the calm before the storm 










and during the event - 
































































-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot the camera. 

I spent all afternoon at the Chicago Botanic. It was a cool day, which may have held the crowd down, but we did have lots of people for opening day. The new Nappa Valley heavyweights kept uncoupling, but other than that, the trains all ran smoothly. The new caterpillar made of eggliners derailed once. The E8 and its heavyweights ran flawlessly on the newly engineered track all day.


----------

